# 40 and Preg new to this side..LONELY..



## asibling4gi04

:hugs:*Hi ladies.

I feel odd and intrusive to continue posting on my TTC threads as I feel like I am dangeling my pregnancy in peoples faces but I want to see them all get their BFPS..Perhaps I will lurk and not comment? Anyway, I am seeking bump buddies on this side of the board to help me get through the remaining 8 months.. I am Jodi. I have a 6 year old daughter who will turn 7 in June. She is non-verbal autistic. I love her soooo much..so sweet and beautiful. I am in a same sex relationship and it is rocky at times and our age difference contributes (I am 40 she is 29)..Anyway, I wanted badly to give my sweet daughter a sibling before I get too old. She does not have any first cousins (my sisters never had kids), so I worry about her well being when I am gone..We used donor sperm, a needless syringe, preseed, and external orgasm..that was my recipe for my BFP.. I hope that I did not scare anyone away yet! I am lonely out here....Thanks for reading*!!


----------



## Storm1jet2

Hey there don't be lonely - you will find a wide and varied mix of ladies over 35 in here - all our situations are different - but we all have one thing in common - we are all pregnant!

:hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

aw thanks storm :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Wind

Congratulations on your BFP!! 

I can totally relate to the age difference. I am 35 and my husband is 52. I just try to remind myself that nobody sees things the same way all the time.

Is that you in your avatar?? If so, you and your daughter are gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## asibling4gi04

AWW WIND, THANKS SOOOOO MUCH YES THATS US! So how are you feeling? Thanks for the warm welcome and the congrats! It means sooo much!!! :hugs::flower:


----------



## Storm1jet2

If I looked like you I would have my pic in my avatar too! Your little girl is gorgeous too.

Welcome - I'm sure you will make some friends here to help you through the next 8 months!


----------



## Amberyll23

Welcome! Welcome! The ladies in here are great, you will find a lot of companionship and understanding in here! And I agree with the other ladies, you and your daughter are beautiful ladies! I love that picture!

Congratulations on your pregnancy and H&H 9 months to you!


----------



## ciarhwyfar

Don't feel too lonely. As someone said, we are all from different situations. My household is non-traditional in most senses. I am 42, the OH is 35, and his male partner is 50. We also have my 21 year old (who lives in CA), an adopted gay teen, and a quasi-adopted 24 year old in college but who is likely to be back living with us by fall. Things are always interesting around here. :) I could use some peace and quiet every now and then though...


----------



## asibling4gi04

AWW I am crying Storm and Ambery! Thank you sooo sooo much for the compliments, the welcomes and the congrats! Congrats to you all too..How is everyone feelng???? I am sure you are all just beautiful!!!:hugs::flower:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Oh Ciar, how amazing is that!? You are one lucky lady to have such a versatile family full of color..I love it! Thank you for letting me in on that! :hugs:


----------



## reneny1

Welcome and congrats! When I was single, I had very seriously considered taking the same route as you! Then my prince suddenly showed up. lol!

Stay. Hang out. Share. Scream. Whatever you want. I am almost 5 weeks since LMP so we may be close! :)


----------



## Storm1jet2

Not so bad today thanks - had a couple of rough weeks there with MS and just hoping it all settles! Still getting used to the idea of actually being pregnant - although I wanted this more than anything - it still scares me a little at times!

How are you feeling this time round?


----------



## asibling4gi04

tHANK YOU SOOO much RENENY! You are gorgeous! Your prince is lucky hun! I think I found a new BNB home! :happydance:

Storm, when did you start your MS? It has not got me yet but I am sure it will..With my daughter I was severely sick to the point of I.V. fluids needed often and visiting nurses..I pray this preg with be different!! :hugs:


----------



## kosh

welcome jodi! :hi:
i find that everybody here is so supportive!
and without sounding repetitive...your daughter seems a real sweetie!! you must be so proud! :thumbup:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Reneny, when was your last MP? Mine was April 13th so they estimate my due date being 1-18-12 (3 days before my birthday) lol! :haha:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Kosh, Thank you sweetie! Proud is not the word, I cannot even type about my daughter without getting my eyes soaked..She is a joy!! Thanks sooo much again!! :hugs:


----------



## Storm1jet2

asibling4gi04 said:


> tHANK YOU SOOO much RENENY! You are gorgeous! Your prince is lucky hun! I think I found a new BNB home! :happydance:
> 
> Storm, when did you start your MS? It has not got me yet but I am sure it will..With my daughter I was severely sick to the point of I.V. fluids needed often and visiting nurses..I pray this preg with be different!! :hugs:

Mine kicked it at 5 weeks and 3 days - what a shock that was. The last 2 days have been a lot better so with no actual vomiting so fingers crossed its easing up!

Here's hoping this one will be different for you - they say each pregnancy is different so lets hope you dodge it this time and have a nice easy ride!

:hugs:


----------



## Amberyll23

I am doing well, thank you for asking! Just as I thought my m/s was finally going away, I got a bit ill (nausea) over dinner last night--and it was just plain pasta and eggs, what the heck!! I have had pretty much exclusive nausea this pregnancy, and I have wished at times I would just be sick and get it over with, haha! This is my first pregnancy after a loss late last year, so I am excited and nervous about every little thing! We have a scan on the 31st to find out if we have a little lady or gentleman joining us in October, and are very excited about that!

How wonderful that your baby is due so near your birthday! What a fantastic birthday present for you! My father was born on my grandmother's birthday--she always said he was the best birthday present ever! :flower:


----------



## Jellybean0k

Can I be really nosey and ask how come you decided to get pregnant and not your OH as she is 29 :blush:


----------



## asibling4gi04

STORM, AMBERY, what do you do to get through the nausea and MS? Anything particular work really good for either one of you?? Yes, I agree, what an amazing gift this will be..I just hope it is healthy..I am struggling with the idea of whether or not to get the NT test done or not...A fall baby for you Ambery? How nice..Fall is my favorite season!! :hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Great question Jelly bean..she is bipolar and takes meds for it. She is also lucky if she gets 3 AF's a year..Very irregular cycles. Plus, she is more of a "not so feminine" type so I am more maternal, definately more regular, and I take no harmful meds. Plus we are not always stable as a couple (on and off for 3 years) and since I want a sibling for my daughter, I thought I would be the best option..Thanks for asking! :hugs:


----------



## reneny1

asibling4gi04 said:


> Reneny, when was your last MP? Mine was April 13th so they estimate my due date being 1-18-12 (3 days before my birthday) lol! :haha:

LMP was 4/15/2011 so I am only 2 days behind you! My expected DD right now is 1/20/2012 but I expect that to change. My cycles were only 24 days and hell... I'm 41! I would not expect to make it all the way to 40 weeks at my age. That's just the goal! ;)

No MS yet. My breasts are only a little sore, my back hurts, I am gassy constantly, and my uterus feels "heavy" if that makes any sense. I can handle all that. Hoping the MS fairy stays far away from me as I am going on a 2 week trip to Italy in a week...


----------



## asibling4gi04

Oh your so close to me in due date, age etc..My 41st bday is Jan 21st! :happydance: Anyway, my symptoms are the same as yours..My bbs itch a lot though! Its hard not to scratch them! lol :haha: How wonderful about Italy..I hope MS stays away from you sweetie!! :hugs:


----------



## ciarhwyfar

If it is any consolation Reneny, don't let ms get you down even if you get it. With the last one, I took a long weekend trip to London with my older one. We still joke about famous places I have thrown up in (all in appropriate places, thankfully).


----------



## reneny1

ciarhwyfar said:


> If it is any consolation Reneny, don't let ms get you down even if you get it. With the last one, I took a long weekend trip to London with my older one. We still joke about famous places I have thrown up in (all in appropriate places, thankfully).

:rofl: Well, I am hoping to AVOID that! My father is already going to be mad when he finds out I can't drink wine! Italy without wine? That's what he will say! :roll:


----------



## ciarhwyfar

There are so many people with close birthday babies. Mine is due four days before my 43rd birthday. The little one is six days before her daddy's birthday. I am hoping this one gets its own date as there are several already taken around the due date.


----------



## Amberyll23

asibling--the only things that seem to have helped with my nausea are ice cream (yes, ice cream!) and mint. I tried everything else, the ginger, extra water, crackers, etc. and none of it helped! In fact, water and crackers always make it worse!! :shrug:

Yes, we are excited about an October baby--both my father and my DH have birthday's in october, so they are of course both hoping that the babe is born on THEIR birthdays, haha! 

reneney--a trip to Italy sounds so fabulous! I hope the m/s stays away for you so you can relax and enjoy! Although it would be neat to have stories like Ciarhwyfar has!!


----------



## ciarhwyfar

reneny1 said:


> :rofl: Well, I am hoping to AVOID that! My father is already going to be mad when he finds out I can't drink wine! Italy without wine? That's what he will say! :roll:

Since I don't drink, that wouldn't have been a problem for me. Unfortunately, with both of my first two, I was sick for most of the pregnancies (like 6-7 months of them). This time, it stopped around the beginning of second trimester so that is a nice change. Even over halfway, it still seems as if every day is something new in pregnancy.


----------



## asibling4gi04

amery, mint ice cream really??? I will keep that in mind for when it hits me.thank you!!! So nice about the due dates! :flower: I agree, sooo many people having their beans on or near birthday's! Its nice..the best gift ever!


----------



## ciarhwyfar

I have really bad acid/heartburn so mint (even ice cream) and ginger might have worked for the nausea but I still had to suffer in some way. Water can still make my stomach hurt so I hear you there. There is no hard and fast rule, unfortunately. Many people find that regular intake of carbs helps. You will have to try out different things.


----------



## asibling4gi04

Ciar, I think the mint in the icecream probably helps..sounds good... :thumbup:


----------



## Jellybean0k

asibling4gi04 said:


> Great question Jelly bean..she is bipolar and takes meds for it. She is also lucky if she gets 3 AF's a year..Very irregular cycles. Plus, she is more of a "not so feminine" type so I am more maternal, definately more regular, and I take no harmful meds. Plus we are not always stable as a couple (on and off for 3 years) and since I want a sibling for my daughter, I thought I would be the best option..Thanks for asking! :hugs:

Well, congrats to all 3 of you, I'm sure your daughter will love her new playpal, mine is so excited and can't wait, and she's almost 16 :happydance:


----------



## Storm1jet2

asibling4gi04 said:


> STORM, AMBERY, what do you do to get through the nausea and MS? Anything particular work really good for either one of you?? Yes, I agree, what an amazing gift this will be..I just hope it is healthy..I am struggling with the idea of whether or not to get the NT test done or not...A fall baby for you Ambery? How nice..Fall is my favorite season!! :hugs:

Nothing very successful! I do have a biscuit in bed before I get up and lots of rest. It seems to be calming down though - but I don't want to take that forgranted just yet!

Ps - I think you were very wise being the one to have this baby given your OHs meds etc...


----------



## asibling4gi04

Thank you storm! I would like to think its the right decision! So I am wishing you no more MS! :flower: Jellybean, how nice to have an excited teen around to help you too! Thats a plus!! I am so happy I found you ladies!!:happydance::thumbup:


----------



## MrsG-L

Hello and welcome, we are a very friendly bunch.

Congratulations x


----------



## asibling4gi04

aww and thanks mrs g..congrats to you too! :hugs:


----------



## herbie

congrats hun
ive just come across 
i got my BFP yesterday and we are absoluely thrilled after losing my little man in january
i am 40 so we are in it together hun:hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

aw congrats HERBIE! I am thrilled..sorry for your loss too..have goosebumps for you! :hugs::baby::flower::happydance:


----------



## herbie

thanks so much hunni:hugs:
we"ll share the ups and downs together:winkwink::thumbup:


----------



## asibling4gi04

I cannot wait..whats your EDD? Mine, Jan 18th!:baby:


----------



## herbie

asibling4gi04 said:


> I cannot wait..whats your EDD? Mine, Jan 18th!:baby:

31st jan hun:hugs:
how have you been feeling?


----------



## herbie

asibling4gi04 said:


> I cannot wait..whats your EDD? Mine, Jan 18th!:baby:

baby will be born 2 weeks early as i know i"ll have to be booked in for a c-section


----------



## asibling4gi04

so far so good surprisingly..I have to sched c section too..is that how they do it? two weeks earlier??? How are you feelng?:shrug:


----------



## Andypanda6570

Congrats!!! xoxoxo :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## ciarhwyfar

They will often schedule a c-section a bit early so that they don't run into complications with natural labor. I expect that if you have to have one, they will schedule a couple of weeks before due date.


----------



## herbie

asibling4gi04 said:


> so far so good surprisingly..I have to sched c section too..is that how they do it? two weeks earlier??? How are you feelng?:shrug:

they do here in England hun xxxx 
feeling ok just shattered:hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Thanks ladies. Well as for me, sick..My daughter has yet another bout of strep throat and I THINK I caught something. Fever, sneezy, stuffy,, sore throat and LOTS of pressure in my runny nose..Cannot sleep at all ! Thank Goodness tomorrow is my first appointment! I probably need meds.. Hos is everyone else doing?

Why are you shattered sweetie??? :hugs:


----------



## herbie

asibling4gi04 said:


> Thanks ladies. Well as for me, sick..My daughter has yet another bout of strep throat and I THINK I caught something. Fever, sneezy, stuffy,, sore throat and LOTS of pressure in my runny nose..Cannot sleep at all ! Thank Goodness tomorrow is my first appointment! I probably need meds.. Hos is everyone else doing?
> 
> Why are you shattered sweetie??? :hugs:

running round after an 18 month old!!! lol
he"s such a terror!!! a typical boy:wacko:


----------



## Sherileigh

ciarhwyfar said:


> Don't feel too lonely. As someone said, we are all from different situations. My household is non-traditional in most senses. I am 42, the OH is 35, and his male partner is 50. We also have my 21 year old (who lives in CA), an adopted gay teen, and a quasi-adopted 24 year old in college but who is likely to be back living with us by fall. Things are always interesting around here. :) I could use some peace and quiet every now and then though...

Can I ask what that means, your OH and his male partner? Or am I just dumb? Thanks


----------



## ciarhwyfar

Sherileigh said:


> ciarhwyfar said:
> 
> 
> Don't feel too lonely. As someone said, we are all from different situations. My household is non-traditional in most senses. I am 42, the OH is 35, and his male partner is 50. We also have my 21 year old (who lives in CA), an adopted gay teen, and a quasi-adopted 24 year old in college but who is likely to be back living with us by fall. Things are always interesting around here. :) I could use some peace and quiet every now and then though...
> 
> Can I ask what that means, your OH and his male partner? Or am I just dumb? ThanksClick to expand...

Yes, that means my OH and his male partner. Sorry, didn't mean to be vague.


----------



## Storm1jet2

ciarhwyfar said:


> Sherileigh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ciarhwyfar said:
> 
> 
> Don't feel too lonely. As someone said, we are all from different situations. My household is non-traditional in most senses. I am 42, the OH is 35, and his male partner is 50. We also have my 21 year old (who lives in CA), an adopted gay teen, and a quasi-adopted 24 year old in college but who is likely to be back living with us by fall. Things are always interesting around here. :) I could use some peace and quiet every now and then though...
> 
> Can I ask what that means, your OH and his male partner? Or am I just dumb? ThanksClick to expand...
> 
> Yes, that means my OH and his male partner. Sorry, didn't mean to be vague.Click to expand...

I think she means she doesn't understand that your partner has an additional male partner - I guess for a lot of people that would be difficult to accept.

I gather from your posts that it works well for you - but wasn't it ever hard to adjust to or was that the deal before you and OH started out? Sorry for being nosey :hugs:


----------



## Sherileigh

Didn't think I was being rude. Just asked a question. One would assume if someone was putting info out there, then it was ok to ask a question.
Thanks Storm1jet2, I didn't understand what it meant. I haven't read any other threads that she may have mentioned this. It's not a matter of not being able to accept it, I just didn't know if she meant that in a literal, he's his partner way, or what? I would never judge anyone on their family situations, everyone's family is made up differently. Just a question.


----------



## asibling4gi04

:hugs::hugs:I love this thread for the openess and honesty..No room on here for close minded or judgemental..Hugs..How is everyone??:shrug:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Sheril, thanks for clarifying that! :) :hugs:


----------



## Storm1jet2

I'm good thanks! How are you? :)


----------



## Sherileigh

Asibling4gi04 I just have to repeat what everyone else has said, you and your daughter are gorgeous!! What a great picture!


----------



## asibling4gi04

:hugs:Have a nasty cold..Its kicking my a** - Otherwise, I am okay..You?:shrug:


----------



## Storm1jet2

Sherileigh said:


> Didn't think I was being rude. Just asked a question. One would assume if someone was putting info out there, then it was ok to ask a question.
> Thanks Storm1jet2, I didn't understand what it meant. I haven't read any other threads that she may have mentioned this. It's not a matter of not being able to accept it, I just didn't know if she meant that in a literal, he's his partner way, or what? I would never judge anyone on their family situations, everyone's family is made up differently. Just a question.

I didn't think you were being rude at all - by difficult to accept I guess I meant not the first thing that springs to mind when reading the sentence initially :)

:hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

aww sheril thanks so so much! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Sheril p.s. You and your baby are soooo adorable..Love the avatar! :flower:


----------



## Sherileigh

asibling4gi04 said:


> Sheril p.s. You and your baby are soooo adorable..Love the avatar! :flower:

Thanks! I feel like as it's my wedding pic I should have DH there too, lol, but he didn't make the cut this time! Luka is just sooo much cuter!! haha


----------



## asibling4gi04

sheril, you have me laughing out loud at work ! Too funny!:haha:


----------

